# Sidekick 2008 Unlock



## David006 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey I recently got a Sidekick 2008 and I unlocked it using the YESSIM (attach to sim)...
It works fine, but there are a few inconveniences...
And I was wondering if anyone had to custom made software to unlock the sidekick?
Thanks!

(Btw, i need it unlocked because i'm using it in Canada)


----------

